# A Little Journey



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried to combine an elk hunt of sorts with a fishing trip, of sorts. It didn't work out so well for me. I have a rough time passing inviting waters...to elk hunt. The few elk signs I did see led to private property's and nasty terrain. I did hear some elk 'garble', but could never see 'em. Good luck to the few up there that seem serious about the hunt.

For some reason the lakes I tried had plenty of fish in them but I couldn't seem to wake them up....still a lot of hoppers about, I guess they're not hungry. The streams were a little different...

I met, by accident, a forum member who travels this area as much or more than I do. Good to meet ya SKUNK-BUSTER !! Stay outta my county!! :twisted:

Here's a few photo's.....



















Still some nice color in the hills.....




























Down-side of Wolf Creek Pass...










From my dirty front window last Sunday...










I'm not done for the season yet....I'll be back..


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

There's something about 'your' little journeys that are truly fun to read especially them pics with colors of the scenery, fish and other critters (except for pics of Spiders). Them fall colors are Mama Natures own special palette mixture of colors placed on her own Canvas never to be duplicated. Way to get away from it all and enjoy the great Outdoors we have here in Utah.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice report and pics. 8) Loved the bullwinkle shot. 

Isn't it funny how on some hunting trips, sometimes the only thing one wants to do is fish? I know I'm that way at times.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the report .45, you sure are gettin' good at taking pics! I remember during my hunts in Calif I always took rod and reel just in case. I never really used them much till I was well passed "middle age" ;-), then when the bones needed a day or so to rest up, it was very nice to feel the tugs of a few fish to rekindle the 'will' to keep huntin'


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice little journey! Sorry the elk evaded you, but at least you got to see some pretty country, catch some fish, and take some good pictures. Good looking moose.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i demand food pics


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

kochanut said:


> i demand food pics


Sorry about that..... 

This weeks meal...










The stuff I fix for my wife a few weeks ago...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Now thats what I'm talking about.... :EAT: :EAT: Now where are shots of the other... :O--O: :O--O: ...and 'let the good times roll-n-let the good times roll'.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> I met, by accident, a forum member who travels this area as much or more than I do. Good to meet ya SKUNK-BUSTER !! Stay outta my country!! :twisted:


Wait a minute.. That's my country!! The BOTH of you were tresspassing! :evil:

Way to go .45  That's a fine moose.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice report .45! Your reports always make me want to get out and fish more and see more. They make me hungry, too! Mostly craving bacon, eggs and hashbrowns! Thanks for sharing and good luck on your next time out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love the pics... This is a good time of years to be outdoors for sure.. Thanks for the food shots..


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

sawsman said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I met, by accident, a forum member who travels this area as much or more than I do. Good to meet ya SKUNK-BUSTER !! Stay outta my country!! :twisted:


Wait a minute.. That's my country!! The BOTH of you were tresspassing! :evil:

:lol: The odds of .45 and I bumping into each other out there are pretty good, besides the fact that we probably would have met up sooner or later in the future for a day of fishing  . Great to put the face with a name. Fishing was slow for our group. It was still nice to be out in that gorgeous country. The fall colors are outstanding right now. I have been elk hunting up high, with the snow, and no elk sighted. I am hunting the wrong area.  Should be out there right now but need a day off from work/hunting/fishing.

Nice pictures and story .45 we will have to plan something up here pretty soon, maybe we can invite the sawsman now that most of the big game hunts are over. It has been a busy month for me but I think now I can make some personal time and fish with some of the guys that I have been wanting to fish with for a while...


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice shots of the fishy faces as well as the moose....hey that view out of your dirty front window of the SLC Twins is nearly the same as mine! Oh god we might be neibors! Small world after all eh? See you out on the water....or roaming the neiborhood.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> hey that view out of your dirty front window of the SLC Twins is nearly the same as mine! Oh god we might be neibors! Small world after all eh? See you out on the water....or roaming the neiborhood.


I have to tell you evilTDT that I am pretty sure that those peaks are nowhere near SLC.  I may be wrong tho. :O•-:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> Nice pictures and story .45 we will have to plan something up here pretty soon, *maybe we can invite the sawsman now that most of the big game hunts are over.* It has been a busy month for me but I think now I can make some personal time and fish with some of the guys that I have been wanting to fish with for a while...


Lets go!!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> > hey that view out of your dirty front window of the SLC Twins is nearly the same as mine! Oh god we might be neibors! Small world after all eh? See you out on the water....or roaming the neiborhood.
> ...


The picture I was refering to was the last mountain picture taken from .45's dirty window. Those peaks are known as both The SLC Twins or The Broads Fork Twins. As a skier for 20 years, 5 of which in the backcountry....I know my mountains. Maybe .45 could confirm this for you?

The view from my house 5 seconds ago









The SLC Twins


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TyeDyeTwin said:


> The picture I was refering to was the last mountain picture taken from .45's dirty window. Those peaks are known as both The SLC Twins or The Broads Fork Twins. As a skier for 20 years, 5 of which in the backcountry....I know my mountains. Maybe .45 could confirm this for you?


Good call SPIKE !! You're correct !! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures and story .45 we will have to plan something up here pretty soon, *maybe we can invite the sawsman now that most of the big game hunts are over.* It has been a busy month for me but I think now I can make some personal time and fish with some of the guys that I have been wanting to fish with for a while...
> ...


Nice smiley! Wouldn't happen to have one in a double-haul would ya?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pictures .45.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> SKUNK__BUSTER said:
> 
> 
> > EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> ...


The picture I was refering to was the last mountain picture taken from .45's dirty window. Those peaks are known as both The SLC Twins or The Broads Fork Twins. As a skier for 20 years, 5 of which in the backcountry....I know my mountains. Maybe .45 could confirm this for you?

The view from my house 5 seconds ago









Thanks,good to know about.


----------

